

How to Get Girls to Become Engineers - Awesome Ad - joelle
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2013/11/19/goldieblox_commercial_rewrites_the_beastie_boys_urges_young_girls_to_pursue.html

======
joelle
I remember seeing a kickstarter campaign a long time ago for this company. So
cool that they're really making it work and doing a kick-ass job at it.

